# Western Ultra Mount 03-06 Chevy Pics?



## mfw1fan24 (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone have pics of a Western ultramount on 03-06 Chevy Silverado?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

...the search button is god my friend...use it wisely...


----------



## mfw1fan24 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have searched,looking for a mount that does not cut out alot of the lower plastic and hang real low for 03 Silverado


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2004)

with My ultra pro I did not cut any off the lower at all


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

That truck looks sweet with the newer camper style mirrors. I switched my 03 and 04 to thoes mirrors and the trucks look so much more tougher now.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here, check out this thread. I think you can find one of what you like in there.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88565


----------



## mfw1fan24 (Dec 9, 2009)

Gearhead do those mounts come off like the new HTS?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

04 Chevy. No cutting or trimming.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MF................The pics above of Will and Gears mounts are pn#67981-2.
It requires NO cutting of the air d a m on the GMT-800s.
The older ultra mounting cartons 67981 DID require air d a m notching.
But the air d a m is easily removed if you don't want to notch it.
So If your searching for used don't let that stop you from buying it if the
price is right as a new 67981-2 mount is almost $500 bucks!

Also note that the 67981-2 mount is lower to the ground than the 67981.


----------



## mfw1fan24 (Dec 9, 2009)

Will
Are those 2 piece mounts(do the wide ends come off)
Thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mfw1fan24;906250 said:


> Will
> Are those 2 piece mounts(do the wide ends come off)
> Thanks


Yeah, ultramount truck side are two piece mounts. You can take the buckets, recivers, pockets, shoes, or what ever you want to call them and you are left with almost nothing hanging from the front of the truck while you are not plowing snow.


----------



## mfw1fan24 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Alot Guys
Looking at a Midweight or HTS for my 03 Chevy


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

Go for the midweight! I love mine. Your truck will handle it finewesport


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MF........Are you thinking new or used????????


----------



## mfw1fan24 (Dec 9, 2009)

New unless I find real nice used one


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

MFW.............If buying used remember that the reciever pockets are usually sold 
seperately from the mount. Not to mention they are $125 EACH new and are left
and right side specific. 
Used GM ultra mounting cartons are running $250 and up without recievers.

Also note that if buying a used plow set up that you will also most likley
need new truck side wiring and mount depending on what kind of truck the
donor set up came from.

Note that GM/western also changed the wiring set-ups in different years of the
GMT-800s so the wiring from a 01 won't fit a 03 and so on.
So be aware of that if your buying a used unit off another year GM as the truck
side wiring is $pendy!

The Western quick match guide or asking in the Western thread here is your
best bet to find out if that "good deal" used unit will plug n play to your truck
without spending big bucks on new parts to make it work on your truck.

Ask me how i know!............LOL!


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

I just installed an ultra mount on my 04 2500. I bought it off of a guy that had an 07 2500. Everything went smoothly except for the harness hooking up to my headlamps. It has a 4 port iso module. So all i had to do was buy a new harness ($100 for a used one) and i am going to install it tomorrow. Although i did have to trim some of the lower plastic to get the mounts to fit.


----------



## gearhead (Nov 30, 2004)

mfw1fan24;905523 said:


> Gearhead do those mounts come off like the new HTS?


yes they do, can hardly tell there is a plow set-up in the summer


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Now the push plates are 2 pieces on the GM trucks too (correct me if i am wrong) but i see some guys driving around with the pushplates that have a bar across the front with the western decal on it. Mine does not have that. Im talking about trucks from 2001-2007 Classic body style. I was always confused about it, can someone explain.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

NCAT...................YES................The early style ultra mounting carton #67981
DID have a center support bar that connected with the plow mount plates on each side
of the frame. The later style #67981-2 mount (like pictured in this thread) did NOT
have the center bar and was a redesign and did not require notching of the air d a m
as it mounted lower on the frame.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you, now that answers my question if the dealer forgot a piece on the truck side.


----------

